# Nikon AF Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 G help



## Mack (Jan 5, 2006)

i just won this item on ebay for 120 bucks AUD, i was wondering A) is it a great deal and B) it will work on my D50 i saw a site where a guy was using this lens and was working on his D50, i hope it works:heart:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 5, 2006)

Nikon have used the AF fit for 60 years and they are still compatible with current cameras and will work on your D50...

Nice but :thumbup:


----------



## Mack (Jan 5, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## duncanp (Jan 6, 2006)

buy* lol


----------

